# Any software required



## Bravo Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi.:wave:

Please tell how can I use my Nokia N73i as a web cam? It's a symbian.


Please suggest the software and tell the procedure.


Thanks.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I dont believe it is possible... 

The Photographer's Corner is intended for *still photography*, rather than web cam work...Sorry


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I believe the N73i is a mobile phone and as such only Nokia phone suite will give you access to its features, of which I have NEVER heard about web cam use .. just phone management via Infrared or Bluetooth connection


----------

